# Crazy Website i stumbled upon!!!!



## jburgess (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.neonmice.com/

What do you all think??


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

you aren't the first to share that site


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

bit weird lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

each to there own i guess. Ill stick with my non GM mice.


----------



## jburgess (Mar 23, 2011)

i thought it was fake at first! weird!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

basically this exact thread has already been made before.....
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5880&hilit=neon+mice


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

well now its been made twice :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There hideous is it a joke? How do they get them.


----------



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

It's horrible


----------



## jburgess (Mar 23, 2011)

sorry i posted for the second time.. i was in shock when i saw it and didnt think to check if it was around already!


----------

